# Melt and pour nettle soap



## soapnewgirl

Hi all wondered if anyone could help me? My partner suffers with psoriasis and ive read that nettle soap can help just wanted to know how i can make this using the melt and pour method? And also will the sting go after soap is made x thanks x


----------



## lisamaliga

It may be called stinging nettle but I've never felt any stinging sensation!

Add about 1 teaspoon of powdered nettle leaves per pound of M&P soap base. Make sure you add it last so that it retains more nutrients but it will probably look clumpy unless you're using a suspension soap base. You can also choose to mix the nettle leaves in water [in a separate bowl] if you want it a little more evenly dispersed.


----------



## dagmar88

Dried or cooked stinging nettle doesn't sting.
I don't think it will help though.
I would just go with regular treatment when needed and wash with something as mild as possible.


----------



## Tony

Haven't used nettles in soap - never thought of it actually.  But you could steep it like a tea first.  It has been used that way for a very long time.  For skin issues I've had good luck with Pine Tar Soap.  It does smell, but after use the smell fades quickly.  I cure it for about 6 months to let the smell mellow out.


----------



## soapnewgirl

Thanks everyone, on some of the websites ive been looking on some soapmakers say their nettle soap is quite popular and seems to be one of the only things that seem to help alot of people who sufffer with psoriasis, ill have a go and upload pic and let you all know if it helped my other half at all


----------



## soapnewgirl

I would like to try pine tar soap as that was mentioned a few times too, feeling very creative at the moment but so far ive only made a honey and oatmeal soap, a layeres soap and a plain soap with fragrance just trying a few things see how i find it before i try other things x x


----------



## dagmar88

soapnewgirl said:


> Thanks everyone, on some of the websites ive been looking on some soapmakers say their nettle soap is quite popular and seems to be one of the only things that seem to help alot of people who sufffer with psoriasis, ill have a go and upload pic and let you all know if it helped my other half at all



 Yes, and keeping nettles with you will keep you safe from lightning. There are tons of old wives tales about them and conditions that they supposedly cure/threat.

Before you try anything, contact your family physician.

Soap is a wash off product and doesn't do much but cleanse.
If you want the nettle to have more effect, try using a tea, infusion or diluted extract and gently dab it on to the afflicted area.

It's what handmade soap doesn't do (strip, letting the skin come in contact with harsh ingredients) that can work for people with skin troubles.

If you want to try nettle soap; I'd go for something very gentle and with as little ingredients as possible, like castille cp.


----------



## gurdeep

I make nettle soap with fo or eo and all my customers say it works  but only co not m&p 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## ashley8072

I just watched a YouTube video called Making Nettle Soap part 1. I kinda wish I hadn't let DH cut the plants down now. We had mowed and weedeated around them for so long before chopping them down w the shovel and throwing away. Lol! My grandpa suffered from psoriasis. He grew aloe Vera plants and constantly rubbed them all over his arms and legs. 


P!


----------



## doyhard

I've used nettle soap for ages. It works a treat but it's cold process that works best ;-)


----------



## Chefmom

I had horrible eczema on my hand for many years.  It took months, but I finally cured it with a combo of plaintain leaves, burdock leaves, yarrow leaves and comfrey and calendula oil.  I now make a salve from steeped oils to prevent any recurrences.  

As for soap, I superfat my hot process oatmeal/goat milk soap with a mixture of these steeped oils and I use calendula and chamomile leaves in the soap.  I use almond and olive oil to steep the fresh leaves.  You could do the same with stinging nettles.  If you don't have them fresh in the garden, then use dried.

The best way to help is with the salve, it's just the oils with added beeswax and a little vitamin e oil to make it thick.  I would rub that in three times a day and then only use super fatted soap.  My winter soap that I like the best is at a 10% superfat.


----------

